# Failure (Unable to initialize media type?)



## ViceRoy16 (May 17, 2009)

I'm thinking that something went wrong with the disc burning. x(
Can somebody reccomend a good program?


----------



## ViceRoy16 (May 17, 2009)

Damn it, I can't edit my posts.  
A good cd burning program


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 17, 2009)

Nautilus cd-burner, k3b, brasero and gnomebaker is my first thought.


----------



## MG (May 17, 2009)

burncd -f /dev/acd0 data freebsd.iso fixate
(assuming acd0 is your burner)


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 17, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/creating-cds.html


----------



## ViceRoy16 (May 17, 2009)

Need a good one to burn disc1, 2 and 3.  I used magiciso to burn them before, but it f'ed up for some reason


----------



## ViceRoy16 (May 17, 2009)

One for windows


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 17, 2009)

Imgburn is really good!

http://www.imgburn.com/


----------



## graudeejs (May 18, 2009)

http://infrarecorder.org/
I lust love it.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2009)

For windows I mainly use PowerISO.


----------

